# HILFE BEI HP ERSTELLUNG GESUCHT - WoW



## Plym (29. September 2006)

Hallo,

leider verfüge ich nicht über die erforderlichen Kenntnisse zur Erstellung einer Homepage und suche nun DRINGEND und mittlerweile auch schon VERZWEIFELT Personen die mir beim Erstellen einer richtigen Gilden Homepage im WoW Style behilflich sein würden!!!!

Bitte erbarmt Euch und meldet Euch bei mir!!!  groan73@t-online.de
Liebe Grüße
Anita


----------



## Rascal (29. September 2006)

Falsches Forum

~moved


----------



## Roran (7. Oktober 2006)

Plym schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider verfüge ich nicht über die erforderlichen Kenntnisse zur Erstellung einer Homepage und suche nun DRINGEND und mittlerweile auch schon VERZWEIFELT Personen die mir beim Erstellen einer richtigen Gilden Homepage im WoW Style behilflich sein würden!!!!
> 
> ...


Da fällt mir nur eins ein.
http://selfaktuell.teamone.de/


----------



## RofBD (9. November 2006)

Naja ich glaube mal nicht das er dafür was Zahlen möchte damit einer seine Seite aufbaut !!!


----------



## Stivi (9. November 2006)

sucht dir nen freehost und mach ne HP mit phpkit oder Joomla.

Nimm am Besten www.funpic.de 
Die haben zwar nen werbeeinblendung aber 2,5 gb Webspace.

Habe auch nen Webseite im wow style mit phpkit gemacht. 
kannst da ja mal gucken Chaos Freunde


----------

